# Over Confidence



## disciple (Feb 9, 2002)

A while back ago, my class was watching our instructors doing jump over a board about 1.5 meter high. One of the instructors though (1st black belt) landed his groin area right over the top of the board. :erg: :angel: The other instructor immediately took him to the hospital.


----------



## superdave (Feb 16, 2002)

Cups they're not just for beginners!!:erg:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 16, 2002)

Did he break the board?


----------



## disciple (Feb 16, 2002)

Of course he broke the board or rather the board broke him...? :lol:
Anyway, it's supposed to be jump over...

salute
:asian:


----------



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

That is just wrong.I am a woman and I can sympathize with what that guy must have been going through.I bet the E R personnell got a good laugh out of it though.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Did he break the board? *


        hahahahahahahahhahaha.......thats priceless...hahahahha......


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

Richard yes it is priceless  Break the board all you have to do is break the board do not worry about anything else just break the board.Oh and by the way don't get hurt.LOL


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

Ouch.. thats got to hurt..

:EG:


----------



## old_sempai (Jun 3, 2002)

:asian:

OH NOOOOOOOOOOO

Remember the movie Enter the Dragon and the line about "Board no hit back?"

Well, sooner or later I guess everything comes around.

:asian: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> 
> *:asian:
> 
> ...


I thought the line was from Blood Sport "Very Nice, but brick not hit back."  Let me guess, we're both right and they are recycling tired lines with tired stories.:disgust:


----------



## old_sempai (Jun 5, 2002)

They probably did recycle the line, after all Blood Sport came out about 10 or more years after Enter the Dragon, and as an example of movie recycling look at the Seven Samurai versus the Manificent Seven along with the movie Ran versus King Lear.

Hey that's show biz


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

Yes U guy's are but Bruce said Board
& Bolo said Brick
Nither hit back

Bolo was in Enter the dragon so
Borowing the line is what he did.

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 7, 2002)

This incident is funny because he'll probably recover. Unfortunately sometimes people don't. Last year or so while demonstrating ukemi at a demo a black belt jumped off a table backwards to do a back breakfall. He broke his neck and died. Bad things happen. Just remember to always take care.


                                                                Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

I think ill stick to MMA 
it seems to be much safeer.
:lookie: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *I think ill stick to MMA
> it seems to be much safeer.
> ...



Accidents happen no matter what you do.

Robyn:yinyang:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2002)

however, accidents seem to be most often preceded by the phrase "Hey everyone! Watch this!"


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *however, accidents seem to be most often preceded by the phrase "Hey everyone! Watch this!" *



You are very right!  Mistakes also happen when my sensei says, "Let me see you do the technique, Robyn."  

Robyn


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

It's True It's True.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## Seig (Oct 10, 2002)

In MA, most accidents can be avoided.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 10, 2002)

Ya Seig I agree.  The person who landed his crotch on the board shouldnt have been even attempting something like that if he can't pull it off every single time easily.  You don't try dangerous stuff because you "might" make it sheesh.  The instructor should have known his capabilities too and said "I think you better sit this one out stumpy"

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Seig (Oct 11, 2002)

Whenever I hear someone say, "Hey, watch this!" I stand with an icepack in my hand and say "Go ahead, this ought to be good."


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I thought the line was from Blood Sport "Very Nice, but brick not hit back."  Let me guess, we're both right and they are recycling tired lines with tired stories.:disgust: *



And I always thought it was from Karate Kid II.  Danielson "Can you do that?"  Myagi "Don't know...never been attacked by tree!"

:rofl:


----------



## jdmills (Apr 4, 2003)

I learned early to wear a cup even when teaching kids.  Every time  I didn't som 8 year old would kick me right in the groin while I was holding a kicking shield. They also had a habit of doing juming kicks and landing on my foot if I didn't keep it back.

You live and learn I guess.


----------

